# Bush's Baked Beans



## duckstruck

When using the Bush's Baked Beans for modified baked bean recipes is there a specific "flavor" of Bush's Baked Beans that you prefer? While at the store I noticed that they have several kinds.

I guess it would be a trial and error type of deal. Any suggestions as to what you prefer?


----------



## biteme7951

Just go with the original since you will be doctoring them anyway.  Here is a link to some really good doctored up Bush's beans.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/50945/dutchs-wicked-baked-beans

OR, just get a couple jars of great northern beans and do all the doctoring yourself.  Bacon, Onion, brown sugar, mollasses, mustard, ketchup....whatever floats your boat.

Barry.


----------



## alelover




----------



## duckstruck

Thanks for the input. I have a couple of recipes, just looking to see what people think is the best kind to start out with.


----------



## lilricky

i use the country style. seem to work best in my recipe


----------



## smokinhusker

Don't like their grillin beans but we like the Maple Cured Bacon, Original and Country flavors. Course I always doctor them up, most of the time.


----------



## navigator

I like the onion (green label), I add burnt ends, yellow mustard, BBQ sauce, molasses, onions, brown sugar, a little spicy rub and sometimes green peppers. Throw it on the smoker for 2-3 hours.


----------



## southernsausage

Gotta have good beans!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Mother in Law was born and raised in Boston so it's B & M in this house...JJ


----------



## sqwib

I think this is better left as "Chef's Choice", use whatever you like.


----------

